# Silver Star part II



## monkeyboat (Apr 8, 2010)

After boarding the Carolinian to RGH, a non Amtrak person helped us stow our bags, then followed us to our seats, he explained to us that he was a volunteer that rides to assist passengers, he told us not to worry about the connection because the Carolinian stops in Cary before Raleigh and that the silver star stopped in Cary after RGH, so we would be dropped off at Cary if we ran any later. A few minutes later we went to the lounge car to find two conductors and two volunteers sitting there, so we sat and joined in conversation with them, I again explained to the drill Sgt conductor that I was told by the 800 # that it was ok to carry a cooler onboard and that a week earlier the crew at West Palm Beach would not check my fishing rods and insisted that we carry them on, he was very negative towards me disbelieving my explanation, one of the volunteers then told me that the 800 # is contracted out to a womans prison and they don’t know what they are talking about, after a few minutes we went back to our seats for the rest of the journey, the train was making good time, the only worry was that we would not be able to check our bags or carry the cooler onboard the silver star, about 15 minutes before we arrived into RGH, one of the volunteers walked to our seats and told us that one of the conductors was going to personally check our bags onto the star and that we needed to get our bags to the lounge car, so we did, the female conductor (not the drill Sgt.) was very helpful, and I offered her a tip and she respectfully declined, we arrived into RGH a few minutes late and got off the train and waited for the star to pull in.

We boarded the 91 with no problems, we were assigned our seats and went to them, we pulled out about a half hour late. After we got going we went to the lounge car to eat, we sat in the rear of the lounge and ate, I noticed that just like the week before the attendants and conductor hung around in the rear of the lounge. After we ate I decided to ask the conductor if it was possible for an upgrade, he looked at me and said “you need to check back with me in three hours” it was around 1045pm, I said ok thank you. We went back to our seats, my son fell asleep, just about 1130 pm I went back to the lounge car to see if anything had changed, there I noticed the conductor picking up his bags and departed the train, after a few minutes I noticed a new conductor onboard, I decided that I would give him a few minutes to get settled in before I would ask for an upgrade. Shortly after midnight I asked the conductor if an upgrade was possible, he then asked me why I was asking so late, I told him that the conductor before him told me to check back with him in 3 hrs (which was still 2 more hrs), he rolled his eyes and shared the story with one of the attendants, and said “do you believe what Kearney told this guy?” the attendant just rolled his eyes as well as shake his head. The conductor then turned to me and said that he did have a roomette available the rest of the way to WPB for $131 I thanked him and told him that I would take it, I went to coach and woke up my son and grabbed our stuff and were escorted to our roomette, after the attendant setup the beds we crashed, I figure we were in Hamlet or Camden, anyway I woke up a few hours later south of Jacksonville, that was the best sleep that I had all vacation.

After we woke up, we asked the attendant to convert the beds for daytime, after he did that we had French toast and bacon for breakfast, I left my last few dollars I had for the tip for the waiter and was out of cash. After breakfast I asked the waiter if there was any way that I could leave a tip to the roomette attendant with my visa check card, and he said that no it wasn’t possible. Soo, new problem, I needed cash for the attendant, after thinking about it, the train stops in Lakeland, then goes to Tampa, then back to Lakeland 1.5 hrs later, so I asked the conductor if it was possible to get off the train at Lakeland and get back on when it came back, she said fine, no problem but she was not responsible if we missed the train , I said ok. We got off in Lakeland went to an ATM, got cash walked around, went to a park and listened to a homeless guy play Johnny Cash on his Guitar for tips and caught the train on time, we had lunch onboard just before 2pm, we sat in the roomette the rest of the way to WPB. About 15 minute before we arrived into WPB the attendant asked us for our bags so he can stage them by the exit, we gave him the bags. Upon arrival he helped with the offload of the bags, I then gave him a 20 and thanked him for his service. I am sorry that this post was so long, but I had a story to tell, overall it was a good trip, I will definitely do it again.


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 8, 2010)

Last June I experienced a conductor, on #91, telling me I'd have to wait til Columbia SC, in the middle of the night, and ask the new conductor for an upgrade, as there were none available. So I did & got the roomette upgrade. The next morning at a smoke break my SCA told me there had been 2 roomettes open since WAS!

But, I too, enjoyed that bed & few hours of sleep!!!

RF


----------



## MrEd (Apr 8, 2010)

thanks for the report


----------



## hello (Apr 8, 2010)

Enjoyed reading your review ... but I had no idea that when I called the 800# I was talking to women inmates ... almost every time I've called the phone representative has been extremely helpful!


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 8, 2010)

monkeyboat said:


> ...one of the volunteers then told me that the 800 # is contracted out to a womans prison and they don’t know what they are talking about,


Now, that's seriously funny. I don't think it's true, but it is really funny.

You know, there are people who are willing to pay-per-minute to talk to women prisoners. Maybe we have a new revenue idea for Amtrak? Combination reservation line and other kind of line. Reservations: free. Other talk: $10 per minute. Make a reservation, get your first five minutes of the other stuff free. Possibilities, possibilities. :lol:


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 9, 2010)

PRR 60 said:


> monkeyboat said:
> 
> 
> > ...one of the volunteers then told me that the 800 # is contracted out to a womans prison and they don’t know what they are talking about,
> ...


Now that's funny, best laugh all week

Mahalo and Aloha


----------



## rrdude (Apr 9, 2010)

GG-1 said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > monkeyboat said:
> ...


I agree Eric, that should be right up there with Baby Doll and her "teddy" as best lines of the year. I bet that conductor is STILL laffin'........


----------



## jis (Apr 9, 2010)

Rail Freak said:


> Last June I experienced a conductor, on #91, telling me I'd have to wait til Columbia SC, in the middle of the night, and ask the new conductor for an upgrade, as there were none available. So I did & got the roomette upgrade. The next morning at a smoke break my SCA told me there had been 2 roomettes open since WAS!But, I too, enjoyed that bed & few hours of sleep!!!
> 
> RF


Unfortunately there are a few bad apple conductors who think they are god's gift to humanity :angry: . Oh well.....


----------

